

Is it legal for scientists to publish reviews they receive on papers? - jmnicholson
https://thewinnower.com/papers/peer-review-of-nicholson-j-2013-will-we-cure-cancer-by-sequencing-thousands-of-genomes-molecular-cytogenetics-6-57

======
dalke
The quotes on that page look like they fall under fair use. They are minimized
quotes, they doesn't affect the market for the reviewer's comments, and the
reviewer is part of a professional system where it's expected that people will
make copies of the review, if only to pass it between editor and other
reviewers).

So, legal? Sure looks like it to this non-lawyer.

Had it been a complete copy of the reviewers' comments, then you would need to
consult someone with more knowledge of the copyright system.

